# green spain



## crumblyned (Jun 27, 2011)

Has anyone visited 'green' Spain?
Does anyone know of good places to visit in a motorhome please? 
All advice welcome.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

St Vinciente de la Barquera
Nice campsite Spanish town and some good opportunities for wild camping. Beautiful beaches and handy for visiting the Picos de Europa.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Congas de onis, nice town, free camping with water & waste on car park near bus station, nice salmon river walks, cafe's, shops, interesting arched roman bridge.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

There are a couple of aires right in the center at Santilllana Del Mar.Lovely village with cobblestone streets and nice restaurants 
Comillas has a nice campsite overlooking the sea and another village with cobblestone streets with loads of character, 10 minute walk from site.
Like already said, Picos de Europa is worth a visit.

Les


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Green Spain*

Hi

Daft as this sounds, take a trip to a travel agent and grab a couple of coach holiday brochures - both Shearings and Leger do Green Spain.

Coach holidays make a good itinerary for a motorhome trip!

Russell


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

*Lovely area*

Just about our favorite place.
we have stayed at the following places

Cudillero
free, on harbour, lovely fishing village

Mondonedo
free, full services, mountain village

Muros
free on harbour, fantastic fishing village

Tapia de casariego
free, full services, seaside town

Santllana del mar
2 euros when we stayed 18 months ago
medeival village

Illa de arousa
lovely stop. first left after crossing bridge, water, no cdp free
nb Not on campng car infos as yet.

Boiro
6 Euros full services, by beach, a bit of road noise.

A Coruna
free, parking by old lighthouse. no services, fantastic town.

A Rua
free full services, by lake

Somiedo
Aire by camsite, we didnt pay but it was out of season
mountain village, (beware of the bears!)

Gijon
free, full services, right by ferry terminal

Nr Santander
Parque de carbarceno
free, full services by lake and zoo, lovely village

All the above are on campingcar infos site

Also a fantastin camsite in Louro, an acsi site

Have a great trip

Mr slip


----------



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

flyingpig said:


> Congas de onis, nice town, free camping with water & waste on car park near bus station, nice salmon river walks, cafe's, shops, interesting arched roman bridge.


& brilliant bus ride to Covadonga & mountain lakes Ken & Lin x


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Agree with all of the above. It really is beautiful.

However, it's not called " green Spain " for nothing and it does rain a fair amount up there ! Take umbrellas and waterproofs.

G


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

The medieval village at Santilla del mar lovely cobbles streets etc

Elephant park at Carbenco nr Santander parking near a lake behind a safari park you walk round the corner looking out over a watering hole with elephants and buffalo,

Santiago de compeseta end of the pilgrim trail ( you'll see dozens of them ) 

La coruna old city on the coast

Gijon now you can get a ferry up to st nazairre near Nantes saving a big drive back


----------

